# some photos i shot.



## riotvan (Aug 17, 2006)

thanks for viewing. much appreciated.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 17, 2006)

I like the composition in the third one a lot.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 17, 2006)

So do I --- I like that one best of all.
But I am still struggling with the concept of totally random photography, so the first really doesn't speak to me at all with the heads cut off in the middle and so much empty space ... to me it looks like a total blooper, like a pic taken by a two-year-old who grabbed a camera and played.
Sorry. It may be my age and my being so old-fashioned and I don't KNOW anything.

And in the last I like the idea of the hidden photographer but find him a bit too hidden.

But DOF and compo of the third are nice! (though I do prefer Bushmills to Chivas Regal )


----------



## terri (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to TPF! 

Did you mean to post these in the Alternative forum? Some more info on the equipment you used might clarify why they're here as opposed to the General gallery.


----------



## antarchitect (Aug 24, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> all with the heads cut off in the middle and so much empty space ... to me it looks like a total blooper


I actually like that shot for some reason, but I'm weird like that


----------



## PixelPerfect (Sep 26, 2006)

i like number one
can't really say why
its just interesting to me


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm not really into the chopped off head look.  It would of been a good photo........thats just me


----------

